# TSA Fail!



## rrdude (Jun 26, 2012)

Flew out of BWI Sunday night, wife dropped me off at the airport, so I didn't use my keys. Had I driven myself, I would have removed my knife, and left in the car, S.O.P.

Imagine my surprise this AM in Phoenix, AZ while looking for my Wi-Fi hotspot, I pulled out my keys, and VOILA!

TSA FAIL! In hindsight, the TSA employee who was looking at the X-Ray screens was ALSO pushing totes from the end to the front of the line, (in so doing, making the line very slow, as he would stop the conveyor belt as he pushed the totes up the line) I distinctly remember watching him (as I waited for the belt to re-start) gaze at the X-ray monitors as he walked the totes to the front of the line. Tsk, tsk, tsk, attention to detail got lost this time.

Now I have to check luggage on the way home, ugh.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2012)

That thing is HUGE!

(of course, it's probably just the picture)


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jun 26, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Flew out of BWI Sunday night, wife dropped me off at the airport, so I didn't use my keys. Had I driven myself, I would have removed my knife, and left in the car, S.O.P.
> 
> Imagine my surprise this AM in Phoenix, AZ while looking for my Wi-Fi hotspot, I pulled out my keys, and VOILA!
> 
> ...


I gather you had no checked luggage this time. Could you, perhaps, find a local post office and mail it back to yourself, rather than checking a bag needlessly?

I understand though. I had a decorative railroad spike with me from the Alaska Railroad as a gift, and forgot I had it at ANC. OOps. The security guy (TSA did not

yet exist) cut me a break though, since it was heavy, but blunt. Probably would not get the same break today.


----------



## rrdude (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry about the HUGE pix size, I just uploaded from iPhone..... But the knife is about a three-inch blade, WAY outside the bounds of anything acceptable on board a commercial aircraft in the USA.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2012)

Use this if you'd like instead:


```
http://stavely.org/ryan/files/pictures/knife_thru-TSA.jpg
```






That is a heck of a knife.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

Remember, I'm your friend Jerry!


----------

